# Puppy time!!!



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi all, 

Great news – I spoke to Anne at Broadreach Dogs last night and she has confirmed that her black and white bitch is indeed pregnant! We have expressed a preference for a pale boy. Eeeeeeeeek, so excited!!! arty: Chloe is due at the end of December and so if all goes to plan we’ll be taking home our very own Cockapoo eight weeks later! 

I’m so relieved that we have Christmas and a skiing trip between now and puppy time or I think I’d go crazy with anticipation and impatience! 
Turi x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Great news Turi ..... 

Enjoy that ski trip .. because you wont want to leave that puppy when you get him or her ... ha ha ha .. pre cockapoo I loved my holidays .... with cockapoos I wont leave them lol ..

Really pleased for you xxx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

omg! Exciting 
You HAVE to post loads of pictures of your pup.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yay, at last!!! An exciting start to the new year!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Knowing you -you will probably come home with a black girl :laugh::laugh:

Shall look forward to your pictures  and pleased you have hopefully at last found your pupster


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hurray! What great news! 

Have a great skiing trip ( I am not at all jealous )

xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great news Turi!! What fun you'll have picking! There's nothing better than a litter of cockapoos!... and yes JoJo, I know what you mean about holidays!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Fantastic news! So exciting! I'm leaving Nacho to go skiing in Canada at the end of March. I have a feeling that I'm not going to enjoy the holiday that much as the little critter won't be there!! He'll be in safe hands though with my parents! 

Can't wait to see the pictures when u've chosen ur little man! Tick tock tick tock


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Great news Turi .....
> 
> Enjoy that ski trip .. because you wont want to leave that puppy when you get him or her ... ha ha ha .. pre cockapoo I loved my holidays .... with cockapoos I wont leave them lol ..
> 
> Really pleased for you xxx


Thanks JoJo! arty:

We have a wedding the weekend after we'll bring the puppy home (if, of course all goes to plan!) Luckily it's in London and my sister has agreed to puppy sit at ours, in fact I think she's looking forward to having it all to herself! But I wonder if I'll be able to enjoy myself! We then have another wedding in May in Ireland - puppy will be five months by then and again we've already organised cover. Then my best friend is getting married in Zurich in July... (you've guessed it, it's wedding season for us.. hurry up Marcus!) BUT I think we'll take our summer holiday in the UK so we can take puppy with us! 



Rufini said:


> omg! Exciting
> You HAVE to post loads of pictures of your pup.


Of course I will! 



wellerfeller said:


> Yay, at last!!! An exciting start to the new year!!


I know... can't wait. Thanks Karen - we'll have to organise a mini meet somewhere local 



M&M's mummy said:


> Knowing you -you will probably come home with a black girl :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Shall look forward to your pictures  and pleased you have hopefully at last found your pupster


Shirley, how dare you imply that I'm indecisive?!  Hee hee hee! 



Sezra said:


> Hurray! What great news!
> 
> Have a great skiing trip ( I am not at all jealous )
> 
> xxx


Thank you. I had a bit of a fall this year so intend to be a bit more careful this time... 



Janev1000 said:


> Great news Turi!! What fun you'll have picking! There's nothing better than a litter of cockapoos!... and yes JoJo, I know what you mean about holidays!


Thank you - how is your little one?! 



S.Claire said:


> Fantastic news! So exciting! I'm leaving Nacho to go skiing in Canada at the end of March. I have a feeling that I'm not going to enjoy the holiday that much as the little critter won't be there!! He'll be in safe hands though with my parents!
> 
> Can't wait to see the pictures when u've chosen ur little man! Tick tock tick tock


Thanks Claire. I've been meaning to get in touch regarding Nacho. I cannot imagine how terrified you were. How is he now? 

Turi x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Turi

Congratulations soooo this Cockapoo will be approximately 9 months next Sept....ehm what's happening that month

Where are you going to Ski?......Mick


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Hi Turi
> 
> Congratulations soooo this Cockapoo will be approximately 9 months next Sept....ehm what's happening that month
> 
> Where are you going to Ski?......Mick


Oooo, you're so quick off the mark aren't you Mick?! 

I promise - and you now have it in writing (!) that when we go to choose our puppy Marcus and I will book to come in September. How's that?! 

(Can I have a clause that says that if I have a particularly unskilled Cockapoo that we just watch and chat rather than take part?!)

Turi x

Oh, and we're going to Chamonix - can't wait!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

How exciting Turi! Everything feels right this time round.  By the way, my Rufus came from a black and white mum. 

Karen xx


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Turi

What exciting news :hug:

will keep everything crossed for you x


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Turi said:


> Oooo, you're so quick off the mark aren't you Mick?!
> 
> I promise - and you now have it in writing (!) that when we go to choose our puppy Marcus and I will book to come in September. How's that?!
> 
> ...


That sounds like a plan He will be only 9 months but what a weekend of socialisation

Never been Skiing in France done Austria, Germany, Cyprus and Bulgaria 

Mick


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> How exciting Turi! Everything feels right this time round.  By the way, my Rufus came from a black and white mum.
> 
> Karen xx


Really???!!! Oh Karen you must know that Rufus is my dream Cockapoo?! Eeeeeek, the excitment!!! 



loobylou said:


> Hi Turi
> 
> What exciting news :hug:
> 
> will keep everything crossed for you x


Thank you - so can't wait! 



michaelwatson54 said:


> That sounds like a plan He will be only 9 months but what a weekend of socialisation
> 
> Never been Skiing in France done Austria, Germany, Cyprus and Bulgaria
> 
> Mick


I'll tell Marcus about the olympics... I have to ease him into the whole Cockapoo thing gently. He already thinks I'm a complete Dogzilla! 

Really looking forward to Chamonix - think it will be weally wather cold though . What was Cyprus like for skiing?! 

Turi x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Turi, that's seriously exciting news! :jumping::jumping::jumping: Thank goodness you have lots of big distractions to keep you occupied. The time will creep up on you and before you know it you will be posting about your new puppy...eek  .....how you doing on the name front?


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Brilliant news! We have a caravan so we're fortunate to be able to do lots of holidaying with the dogs. 
We have taken a few 'abroad dog free' holidays but we:
1) feel bad/guilty for putting then in kennels or leaving them with family 
2) spend most of the holiday talking about how the boys would like various places and what they'd do
3) walking about feeling that you're missing an arm because you havent got your 'pack' with you!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Turi, that's seriously exciting news! :jumping::jumping::jumping: Thank goodness you have lots of big distractions to keep you occupied. The time will creep up on you and before you know it you will be posting about your new puppy...eek  .....how you doing on the name front?


Thanks Claire! I actually dreamt about puppies last night... it is becoming an all-consuming obsession! 

Names... Marcus likes Bobo. I think it's too cutsie and too much like Elmo (my cat). I like names that begin with R - Rupert, Roo, Ralph. Other names are Barley, Baxter, Bruno, Furgle, Iorek, Jaffa, Jona, Marlow, Noddy, Ourson, Tintin... the list goes on. HELP!!! 



Missgvus said:


> Brilliant news! We have a caravan so we're fortunate to be able to do lots of holidaying with the dogs.
> We have taken a few 'abroad dog free' holidays but we:
> 1) feel bad/guilty for putting then in kennels or leaving them with family
> 2) spend most of the holiday talking about how the boys would like various places and what they'd do
> 3) walking about feeling that you're missing an arm because you havent got your 'pack' with you!


I can't imagine being able to enjoy myself abroad without my dog... I went to Thailand for six weeks when Elmo was seven months old. My sister emailed me a video of him and I burst out crying in an internet cafe. What a softie!

Turi x


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

So pleased for you Turi


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Congratulations mummy to be  You must be VERY excited now 
I love Jona for a little boy! Quite like Baxter & Roo as well x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

mariag said:


> So pleased for you Turi


Thank you! x



Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Congratulations mummy to be  You must be VERY excited now
> I love Jona for a little boy! Quite like Baxter & Roo as well x


Thanks Laura!!! SOOOOOO excited 

I like Jona too... 

Turi x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> Thanks Laura!!! SOOOOOO excited
> 
> I like Jona too...
> 
> Turi x


I can imagine! You've been waiting agessss! I love Jona  x


----------



## cplove (Nov 15, 2011)

Great news, Turi! I am really happy for you. We visited Anne and loved her dogs and set up. All the best.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Turi said:


> Names... Marcus likes Bobo. I think it's too cutsie and too much like Elmo (my cat). I like names that begin with R - Rupert, Roo, Ralph. Other names are Barley, Baxter, Bruno, Furgle, Iorek, Jaffa, Jona, Marlow, Noddy, Ourson, Tintin... the list goes on. HELP!!!


 So it's definitely going to be a boy then? I really like Roo. If I were to get another boy it would be Roo. It's such an adorable name.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> I can imagine! You've been waiting agessss! I love Jona  x


I'm relieved I'm not the only one who is impatient for me to get my long-awaited puppy 



cplove said:


> Great news, Turi! I am really happy for you. We visited Anne and loved her dogs and set up. All the best.


Thank you - can't believe it's finally happening! :



Jedicrazy said:


> So it's definitely going to be a boy then? I really like Roo. If I were to get another boy it would be Roo. It's such an adorable name.


We've put our name down for a pale boy. I don't know if that means we're committed to that or if we'll be able to change our mind once the litter is born. We'll have to see! 

In terms of names we've now got a 'pot' of names and I think we're going to have to wait until the puppy arrives to see what suits him! 

Btw Clare did you receive my email?

Turi x


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

Turi said:


> Names... Marcus likes Bobo. I think it's too cutsie and too much like Elmo (my cat). I like names that begin with R - Rupert, Roo, Ralph. Other names are Barley, Baxter, Bruno, Furgle, Iorek, Jaffa, Jona, Marlow, Noddy, Ourson, Tintin... the list goes on. HELP!!!
> 
> Turi x


Furgle Barkey would be a brilliant name! Mind you I have a cat called Frank, so what do I know :laugh:

Kxxx


----------

